# sky movies in la manga



## 114482 (Jul 17, 2008)

Can anyone help can you get sky movies in la manga thanks big h : :


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sky*

Hi

The simple answer is yes - providing you have the correct equipment. Dish size, alignment to the satellite and so on are important.

Could you let me know your dish size please?

In te meantime, take a lok at www.astra2d.com and www.satelliteforcaravans.co.uk

Russell

I am just looking for a bit more info for you and will be back in a tid.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Astra satellite*

Hi

Here is a link to the programs that are broadcast on the Astra satellite "south beam". As the name suggests, south beam includes southern Europe.

http://www.astra2d.com/frequencies2b.htm

BBC and ITV (off topic) are broadcast on Astra2D and the signals are really aimed at the UK, but with a larger dish you will also be able to pick up these signals in southern Europe.

Russell


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi bigh, you'll get sky sports and movies and pretty much all of any sky package you have all over spain including la manga. 80 cm dish really but you can get most of it with a 60 cm. the only thing you really struggle for is bbc1,2, itv, ch4 for these you need a 2.4 metre dish!! in la manga you are in the astra 2 black hole that stretches from south of valencia down to near mojacar, in this whole area the bbc and itv just wont come in without the really big dish. all the best sean


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

These are the facts. You need a much larger dish than 60cm to get Astra 2 in Spain. I have said this before that if the UK channels can be picked up with a small dish we would not have the business we have.To date it has had 1.25 million spent on it and we are still having to spend more as extra repeaters are installed. In this area just south of Alicante we remove 1.9 metre dishes regularly because they are simply not large enough. 2.4 is really the minimum. It is strange that channels can be picked up better in Mojacar then Alicante but there is no point in having your viewing disrupted by pixalation just as it gets to the interesting bit. I will shortly be coming over to the UK. I hope to fit an auto dish to the MH and believe me it will be the best available. Currently that seems to be the Kathrein Cap900. However I dont expect to get hastle free UK TV down here. I expect I will have to settle for Hotbird etc. with the odd UK channel watchable at certain times. Above Valencia and Below Murcia I expect things to be better but certainly not as we would want it. Altering the skew (turning the LNB clockwise 15deg) does make a good diference. Even on the small Lidl system in Alicante. Maybe a good alternative is a slingbox which is something else I will be trying. If it works well for me it will do the same for everyone .Many campsites now having WiFi the slingbox will let you watch what you have at home on your laptop or transmit from laptop to TV if you prefer. You all will not have to wait long for the results as I intend to make the trip to the UK in a couple of weeks


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi c7ken, if you use a 60 cm dish in alicante area you can get alot of sky's channels inc sports and movies, discovery ect. the problem is getting the bbc itv ch4 as you know. i have the oyster on the roof with 85 cm dish which is good for all but a few sky channels. obviously no bbcs. funnily enough the oyster will get bbc's itv's ch4 ch5 over nearly all of the costa del sol and the algarve if set up properly. the auto search will only align the dish to the stronger transponders like 12207 sky news, then i have a digital signal meter and manually tweak it until its spot on. you also have to skew (rotate) the lnb to the right angle for best results. all the best seanoo


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Seanoo 
Right next time you are down here you better show me all these channels you can get because no one else sucessfully gets them, We have 4metre dishes and have had to spend massive amounts of money to solve BBC2. I recently spent time with people in the aire at Alfaz checking out various systems including a brand new oyster with the auto skew. Could it lock on and "keep" a good picture no it could not. Down in Mojacar the same system fared much better. Do you honestly think we would be throwing money at our business if it was easy. In the aire at Alfaz a small sami oyster system worked as well as the 85cm system but also could not locate and hold ITV/BBC. I believe Sid T was there when the owner John Turner was seeking the channels and everyone was stood watching his dish going back and forth. At the same time I tried a 90cm static dish but with rubbish results as I expected. The answer may be the slingbox and thats my project now. I dont deny that you can get lucky and sometimes see BBC/ITV but just when you are at the interesting moment the signal is lost, We bin sky boxes and up to 1.9 metre dishes because they simply dont work well enough


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi c7ken, you are not understanding what im saying, please read my posts again. the original question was "can i get sky movies in la manga" i have said that yes you can with a 60 cm but 85 is better. i also said that you need a 2.4 meter dish for the bbc, itv, ch4 in this area totally agreeing with what you are saying. i have never seen any of the bbc or itv in your area, channel five is possible though. hope this clears up any misunderstanding, all the best sean


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Sean 
You are right of course because I guess you have switched to the southern beam and pulled in Sky stuff. I am still surprised that you get this with a 60cm dish. Are you using a Sky dish from home or a Dreambox. I think that using a slingbox if it works really good is the answer. Only problem is always needing fast internet access . But if its a program I would really like to watch I can always find access here. Andy from Roadpro used one sucessfully over here I believe. I will be testing it out shortly. ItV and Setanta are the most important for me due to the sports.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi c7ken, i just use a normal pace 12v minibox onto my oyster system. this is good for all the channels in all but a few places like the alicante "black hole" . the skew was set down in malaga because thats the maximum skew i need as i dont go any further south, and i have a bucket of lnb's , lots of people say .2 or .3 db but i have a .7 on at the moment and it works better than all the rest (work that one out!!) i am passing alicante area around the first two weeks in oct, it would be good to meet up and i could show you a few tips on getting the best out of your oyster or whichever system you decide on in the future. i have been testing my satelite set up all over the place from slovenia,croatia and greece in the east over to spain and portugal in the west( too much time on my hands) 
i will give you a buzz closer to the time, all the best seanoo


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Sean
I look forward to meeting up with you around October if I am in Spain then. By then I should have tried a slingbox so you can see that in operation.


----------

